# Dollars can predict the fuuuuture



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.cephas-library.com/mystery/20_dollar_bill/mystery_20_dollar_bill.html

My Biology teacher showed me this.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: A fun distraction:*

I read about this years ago, most likely a few weeks after 9/11 actually happened.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: A fun distraction:*

Yeah, my friend showed me this a while back in school and I was pretty freaked.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: A fun distraction:*

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=911_morons


----------



## Retsu (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: A fun distraction:*

old


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: A fun distraction:*

Ever tried making a T-shirt out of a dollar bill?
http://members.cox.net/crandall11/money/shirt/


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: A fun distraction:*

My brother showed me this. They're pretty long, so if you don't have the time, just watch number 8.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=9+11+coincidences&search_type=&aq=1&oq=9+11+co


----------



## Elfin (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: A fun distraction:*

*coughcough*paranoia*coughcough*


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: A fun distraction:*

Is there a trick with any British notes? The shirt thing doesn't work with tenners, fivers or £20 notes.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: A fun distraction:*

...The third thing especially is ridiculous. Come _on_, those are the words United States of America. Are people _really_ believing that the _colonists_ decided on that name because the name _Osama_ can be made from it if it's folded right? That's ridiculous.

As far as the other two, sure, it's interesting and a weird coincedence. But it's seriously just a picture of a building and a couple of trees. Folded right, it looks like the building is on fire. You could do that with any black and white picture of a building with leafy trees in front of it.

Also, it's not just the new $20 dollar bills, if the maker of that website is trying to say it's a new change implemented for that reason or something; I've folded the old $20 bills in the same way and gotten the same results.


----------



## Valor (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: A fun distraction:*



Rwr4539 said:


> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=911_morons


Thank you.

I have a lot more respect for $20 bills than folding it. Like using one as a bookmark. Which is rare since I don't really read at all.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 30, 2008)

South Park knows the truth.


----------

